# My FF milk stand problems



## Sparkle (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi,
I'm a novice with dairy goats. I have a FF Saanan who produced 2 lovely kids 2 weeks ago. It was unexpected as the the lady who sold her to me said she was not pregnant! When I realized that she was pregnant (about 2 weeks before she gave birth) I started to train her on the milk stand. This was hard because she was carrying twins and was huge! I did manage to get her up and head locked in several times. She stayed relaxed long enough to trim her hoofs. Now is a different story. It's a real 'song and dance' every morning and evening when I try to get her up. She will put her 2 front legs up and stretch her head up and into the feed bucket.
I can't get he back legs up.
Any tips please?
I need to start milking her soon.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe don't put grain in pan until she is up on the stand? I have not had this problem with my does but I am still a novice. My girls are very routine oriented so I bet she comes around just keep working with her. Good Luck.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Put the stand against a wall so she has no choice but to get all the way on..as she is getting on, pull the feed far enough away to make her step all the way onto the stand....once she is on, stand close enough to keep her from stepping off. Give her the feed, and when she is preoccupied, start milking. It will be tough at first....you didn't get much training time...but keep at it, the milk will be worth it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and hobble if necessary, no need to get hurt............


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

hobble??


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I was having this issue when we got our goat, who had been milked! I put the stand against a wall and used a lead line to center her and get her to step up. Sometimes I coaxed her with a treat just far enough that she had no choice but to step up. I also hobbled her because she was a bucking stallion when she thought I should be done! A hobble essentially limits them from kicking you or the bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LoriH said:


> hobble??


https://fiascofarm.com/goats/hobble.htm


----------



## Sparkle (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments/suggestions. This blog really is a wonderful resource - especially for newbies like me! I guess I will invest in a hobble but I really want her be compliant so we can both enjoy our daily routine. She's a real Saanan Sweetie and I know when she gets the hang of it she'll be fine. I just have to get past this issue. I have the stand against a fence and I'm thinking of making a ramp and hopefully leading her up. 

I also think her rumen has been a bit off and she has'nt wanted the grain so much the past week. This morning her back end was messy and obviously had some scour problem over night. I think I increased her grain ration too fast (I was trying to help her with milk production as I did'nt think I'd been feeding her enough during her covert pregnancy). Good looking poops tonight so hopefully we're getting back on track. 

Any suggestions for good goaty treats to help tempt her on the stand?


----------



## Sparkle (Apr 6, 2014)

Do goats copy each other?
I have another 3yr old doe (Saanan/Boer) who jumps right up on the stand and waits to be fed and milked. Is there any chance my learner FF would get inspired by watching?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll learn, it will take patience though.
The suggestion of not giving feed until she is fully on the stand is a good one too.
Most of my does.... well, ALL of my goats, are food driven so they each will readily get on the stand because they know they'll get fed.
Try animal crackers or even graham crackers to entice her, let her have a sniff and a taste but no more until she's on the stand and if you don't already, increase the amount of alfalfa pellets she gets before you increase grain.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

First a goat that has recently kidded is often somewhat sore and will hesitate to get up there.

Second basically what everybody said about the milking stand.

I have 4 milking stands. They have chairs between them. 

Basically I keep the chairs to where the doe cannot get up with both feet and eat.

If the doe appears sore I will often go ahead and let her get up there with 2 feet, and then lift the others on. But not after a week after kidding.

Here are my suggestions:

Fix it to where she can't reach the feed box with only 2 feet on using chairs or something to block the front third of the stand.

Put some feed in your hand, reach thru the head lock and try to entice her up.

Put an eyelet into your milking room wall. If the goat refuses to jump up clip her to the eyelet on the wall using a short length of chain and a clip. Milk her right there and FEED HER NO GRAIN. After a time or two she will usually jump up.

Oh and if you are feeding hay do it AFTER you milk. Not only will this make the goat more hungry and likely to jump up it will keep them standing after milking and allow the orifices to close (unless you are allowing the kids to suck) helping prevent mastitis.


----------

